# Dr. House



## kingrool (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo wollte mal ne Umfrage erstellen wie ihr 
die Serie Dr. house findet.

also ich finds super


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Unser Taktlose Vernichter mit nem anderem Account? *g*

Habs nie geguckt, weils mich nie interessiert hat.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Großartige Serie mit tollen Dialogen. Eine meiner Lieblingsserien. Hin und wieder verläuft sie aber zu sehr nach einem Schema: 

Patient totkrank --> Diagnose gestellt --> Patient leidet dennoch weiter --> "It's not Lupus!" --> House entdeckt durch Zufall (meist durch Gespräche) Lösung des Problems

Die wirklich starken Momente hat die Serie im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich.

9/10


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. Januar 2010)

Hin und wieder? Läuft die Serie nicht fast immer so ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich find Dr. House ganz witzig, allerdings schalte ich meist an RTL vorbei. Seh es nur noch selten Nachts als Wiederholung.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Ab und zu guck ich es ganz gerne, aber leider ist es immer wieder das selbe: Patient - unbekannte Krankheit - Patient kurz vorm abnippeln - House findet Lösung - Patient überlebt... alle 10 folgen stirbt auch mal nen patient.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Unser Taktlose Vernichter mit nem anderem Account? *g*
> 
> Habs nie geguckt, weils mich nie interessiert hat.



Ich habs auch noch nie geguckt. Mich interessieren so Sachen einfach nicht.


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

ab und zu schau ich es mal...


----------



## Xondor (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ab und zu guck ich es ganz gerne, aber leider ist es immer wieder das selbe: Patient - unbekannte Krankheit - Patient kurz vorm abnippeln - House findet Lösung - Patient überlebt... alle 10 folgen stirbt auch mal nen patient.



Stimmt schon, wobei in den neuen folgen mehr abwechslung reingebracht wurde, bzw die hintergrundgeschichte, die sich durch die folgen durchzieht mehr in den vordergrund gerückt wurde.
Grade die ganz neuen Folgen sind toll, wsa eigentlich für eine Serie ja ungewöhnlich ist. Ich schau sie mir jedenfall soort an wenn sie erscheinen. Heute müsste es eig wiedermal soweit sein^^


----------



## Kremlin (20. Januar 2010)

Bin wahrscheinlich der einzige, aber ich find die Sendung dermaßen langweilig.

"Schau sie nie und mag sie nicht" [x]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

der Fernseher war bei mir schon Wochen nicht mehr an
auch nicht für dr. house


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

Witzige Dialoge, wen interessiert schon ob sie leben oder sterben ?!^^ Also ich schau immer! Fester Punkt in meiner Fernsehkultur!


----------



## Xondor (20. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> der Fernseher war bei mir schon Wochen nicht mehr an
> auch nicht für dr. house




wer redet denn vom fernsehen...


----------



## Abrox (20. Januar 2010)

Die ersten 2 Staffeln waren noch ganz gut. Mittlerweile nurnoch Langweilig.

Qualitätsabbau wie bei den Simpsons... nur um einiges schneller.


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2010)

Hab ich mir noch nie wirklich angeguckt, weil mich solche Serien generell nicht interessieren. Ich schau wenig TV und dann brauch ich sowas nicht.


----------

